# Are you happy with the moves that have been made this summer?



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Since summer has ended just wondering if you guys are happy with the moves we have made.

Could we have done more to make the team successful? Or are you content?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I am going to reserve judgement here. Do I think the team is better? No, but I don't know what else was supposed to be done, since we had a lower pick, no players that address all our needs were moved this summer, and Bonzi made it pretty much impossible for us to bring him back.

I'm happy with Muss and I even like Salmons; the size of his deal is the only thing I am displeased with.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

with what we had to work with, yes.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah I agree. Not much of a budget to work so it was difficult. I think we did a good job of mixing youth with veteran presense.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

gave up on bonzi too early and panicked by overpaying a medicore player in john salmons. no i'm not happy at all. this is the worst offseason the kings have had in years.

picking douby over marcus williams wasn't exactly stellar either. i don't care if you liked douby or even promised to draft that player, if a superior player slips you grab him.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The summer moves are not going to affect how your season turns out. If your teams steps up and plays together, you could have a good run.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

This was a hard poll to choose. Because I'm very content with the New Head Coach we got. He's all but fully "PROVEN" his greatness as a coach. But even the Zen Master at one point in history was at that starting ground.

The best thing about Eric Mussleman -(I Think I Spelled The Last Name Right, Not Sure Though) is he's a defensive minded coach. By that I mean he is gifted with coaching defense, but has the balanced ability to not neglect any offensive needs his team has. And that's exactly what the Kings need, a young demanding, yet player coach like Guy that specialises in defense. They have needed it since 1985.

With that said, none the less I still had to vote "NO" I'm very uncontent with the moves we've made and for the most part there, lack of moves we've made. Loosing Bonzi hurt, but I understand mathmatically he couldn't stay. One month ago I wouldn't have voted on here, but it's late in the off season game now for signing free agents, still plenty of time; but already it will stand as not nearly even one of our better years for signing good free agents.

I guess my whole point is, even though I think Eric was a great coach signing, I still think we needed to get alittle deeper. Not like we use to be, but still alittle, especially in the wake of Bonzi taking off.

And a Coach "ULTIMATELY" can only be as good as the length his players will take him. So untell we get atleast one more, preferably two more atleast half way appealing signings, no matter what we had to work with, or didn't have, both my answer and votes were no, I as a Kings fan was not content with these offseason changes in it's entirity.

STILL GO KINGS !!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Do you want me to vote from a King's perspective or from the rest of the NBA perspective


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Do you want me to vote from a King's perspective or from the rest of the NBA perspective


We are still a playoff team, and I respect the Kings. Geoff Petrie is doing something right at 8 consecutive playoff births now -(Third Longest Streak In The NBA) I'm just saying it seems still more could have been done.

But we will continue to deny doubters. We are just quite a ways from being a contender. A place we were at for 5 straight years. Just alittle over 2 1/2 years ago.

But I do have to agree cpawfan, Kings fans would be more prone to want to be partial enough to likeing these very little positive changes -(Out side the Coach) than the rest of the league viewing it neutrally would.

 GO KINGS !!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> This was a hard poll to choose. Because I'm very content with the New Head Coach we got. He's all but fully "PROVEN" his greatness as a coach. But even the Zen Master at one point in history was at that starting ground.
> 
> The best thing about Eric Mussleman -(I Think I Spelled The Last Name Right, Not Sure Though) is he's a defensive minded coach. By that I mean he is gifted with coaching defense, but has the balanced ability to not neglect any offensive needs his team has. And that's exactly what the Kings need, a young demanding, yet player coach like Guy that specialises in defense. They have needed it since 1985.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the boards, and nice post.

I agree with the fact that we never fully replaced Bonzi, so in that sense im not content with the moves.

Do I think we won't make the playoffs? No. I think a new coach and are core sticking together and continuing to get familiar with each other will only make us a stronger team. I think Salmons can provide a spark, I hope Shareef can step up his game, and all in all, we aren't slouches thats for sure.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Do you want me to vote from a King's perspective or from the rest of the NBA perspective


Do both involve us making the playoffs? :angel:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Do both involve us making the playoffs? :angel:


I believe the Kings making the playoffs is completely dependent on the health of TMac and AK-47


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I believe the Kings making the playoffs is completely dependent on the health of TMac and AK-47


hehe okay we'll see.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I believe the Kings making the playoffs is completely dependent on the health of TMac and AK-47


Your actually suggesting the playoff hopes of Sacramento depends on the AK47? We practically own the Utah Jazz, and the last real year they gave Sacramento a challenge wasn't even a year that counted - AKA was the only year they had beaten us in the playoffs, where as the two series since "Real Actual NBA Seasons" we ran Utah off the court both times. I mean, I don't want to act with out class, but did John Stockton not retire his first ballot HOF career in Arco Arena. Like I said, not trying to show a lack of class or anything it's just the truth, the Arco Arena faithful even gave John Stockton a standing obation. They thought they were giving one to Karl Malone also, but the next year they practically bood him every time he had the ball in a Laker uniform.

Trust me I can assure you cpawfan, with all honest do respect, our team in Sacramento and our fans are much more concerned with certain other tallents in the NBA, rather than these two you named.

lol, tell me you actually will be willing to swear to me you think the only hopes Sacramento has cpawfan lies on the shoulders of these two players. I mean as far as the Kings being playoff bound?

lol, there has to always be atleast one in every forum for pete sakes, I kid every body not.

 GO KINGS !!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Your actually suggesting the playoff hopes of Sacramento depends on the AK47? We practically own the Utah Jazz, and the last real year they gave Sacramento a challenge wasn't even a year that counted - AKA was the only year they had beaten us in the playoffs, where as the two series since "Real Actual NBA Seasons" we ran Utah off the court both times. I mean, I don't want to act with out class, but did John Stockton not retire his first ballot HOF career in Arco Arena. Like I said, not trying to show a lack of class or anything it's just the truth, the Arco Arena faithful even gave John Stockton a standing obation. They thought they were giving one to Karl Malone also, but the next year they practically bood him every time he had the ball in a Laker uniform.
> 
> Trust me I can assure you cpawfan, with all honest do respect, our team in Sacramento and our fans are much more concerned with certain other tallents in the NBA, rather than these two you named.
> 
> ...


How the Kings perform head to head against the Jazz isn't of much concern to me. I see very little difference between the 4th and 10th best teams in the West. Injuries will be the biggest factor in creating seperation between the teams followed by in season trades and then player development.

The Kings, like the Nuggets, haven't got any better during the offseason. The Rockets have added good pieces and have, in theory, TMac back. The Jazz, in theory, have AK-47 back. It is a huge jumble right now, but the expected injuries of TMac and AK-47 will have a lot more impact on the Western playoff picture than the Kings.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

Pejavlade said:


> Welcome to the boards, and nice post.
> 
> I agree with the fact that we never fully replaced Bonzi, so in that sense im not content with the moves.
> 
> Do I think we won't make the playoffs? No. I think a new coach and are core sticking together and continuing to get familiar with each other will only make us a stronger team. I think Salmons can provide a spark, I hope Shareef can step up his game, and all in all, we aren't slouches thats for sure.



Thanx for welcoming me to the forum PejaVlade. That's considerate your a good modeator -(lol, I think I spelled Modeator right). Also I had the privilage of meeting both Vlade and Peja during there spectacular careers in Sacramento. Vlade at a Free signing at McDonald's, and Peja at, Oh, I beleive it was Folsom Lake Ford Folsom Lake Toyota. What a couple of class acts, the both of them. They represent what the NBA is all about. My 2 Favorites are Ron Artest, and Vlade.

Any way, there is no way we will be slouches, I definately agree. Playoff bound for the ninth consecutive year; aiming for nothing less than a streak like Phoenix, Portland, and Utah went on, which was like 15-18 consecutive years of playoff births. Only some where along the way we are going to do what none of those three did during their streaks and that's bring the Championship home for atleast 1 year.

I think we will finish as like the 6-7 the seed at best this year though. Unless we do get another appealing signing or two. Which is what we have done every year during the past years -(Our Better Years In Sacramento) with the exception of this year.

But I'm telling you, we played at Championship style from the All-Star untell the end of last season. Going from the 13th seed -(2 away from last place in the West) to the 8th seed -(last Qualification of playoffs) last year in the second half of the season. PejaVlade, do you remember how RonRon guaranteed that and even Kings fans laughed. Because we even had momentum going against us before the All-Star break. Yet he and the newly defensive founded Kings came threw. 

I mean that has to be right up there with Joe Namath's guarantee to win a Superbowl for New York against a better team, and he made the guarantee with a hurt right leg. But RonRon's guarantee of going from almost last place in the West to making the playoffs in a half a season left -(Needing to go up 6 slots in the seeding to make the playoffs a successful reality) was just amazing.

And we have every player left. Except Bonzi. But Kevin Martin is a good offensive threat, to take that role. Not quite as unstoppable. But at even a young age Kevin has shown in his game from an offensive perspective this NBA league is ripe for him to do some picking against. But still with Ron, Shareef, Kenny, and even Corliss -(as a role player on the Big & Nasty), we need one more new defensive aquisition to replace Bonzi. Because at defense alone Special K doesn't fill in that left over void.

But like I said, Eric Mussleman is awesome, he couldn't turn Golden State around, but who could? In College he did great, and comes from a family of rich Basketball history. And besides it being his job over the past 17 years, he breaths, eat's, and sleep's Basketball; he's often been refered to as or by "Basketholic". Besides it being his job he loves the game it's self way more than the rewards of the riches it brings in money. Besides it being his job, Basketball is Mussleman's hobby, and best friend.

 AND ERIC WILL PORE HIS WHOLE HEART OUT INTO HELPING THE KINGS 

And he's a players coach that pulls off being demanding at the same time, and is defensive minded, yet doen't neglect offensive needs. He's well known for his balanced coaching repitoir.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> How the Kings perform head to head against the Jazz isn't of much concern to me. I see very little difference between the 4th and 10th best teams in the West. Injuries will be the biggest factor in creating seperation between the teams followed by in season trades and then player development.
> 
> The Kings, like the Nuggets, haven't got any better during the offseason. The Rockets have added good pieces and have, in theory, TMac back. The Jazz, in theory, have AK-47 back. It is a huge jumble right now, but the expected injuries of TMac and AK-47 will have a lot more impact on the Western playoff picture than the Kings.


Just out of curiosity what NBA team are you a fan of?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Just out of curiosity what NBA team are you a fan of?


Nets and Nuggets


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Edit-Attack the post, not the poster* of course the kings will make the playoffs. they are a better team than my nuggs, better than houston, and FAR better than utah (that ak47 statement is flat out retarded)

the kings didnt really improve nor did they get worse. bonzi was great but its not a loss at all IMO. kmartII and francisco are players! they will only be better next season. they had a nice draft. they hired a good coach. kings are in great shape!

also the taylor addition has me thinking thomas is up for a trade :whoknows:

-Pejavlade


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I believe the Kings making the playoffs is completely dependent on the health of TMac and AK-47


If you're right, then we are definately in the playoffs.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Thanx for welcoming me to the forum PejaVlade. That's considerate your a good modeator -(lol, I think I spelled Modeator right). Also I had the privilage of meeting both Vlade and Peja during there spectacular careers in Sacramento. Vlade at a Free signing at McDonald's, and Peja at, Oh, I beleive it was Folsom Lake Ford Folsom Lake Toyota. What a couple of class acts, the both of them. They represent what the NBA is all about. My 2 Favorites are Ron Artest, and Vlade.


That's awesome. I've met both of them in Serbia before. Great guys.



CentralCaliGuy said:


> Any way, there is no way we will be slouches, I definately agree. Playoff bound for the ninth consecutive year; aiming for nothing less than a streak like Phoenix, Portland, and Utah went on, which was like 15-18 consecutive years of playoff births. Only some where along the way we are going to do what none of those three did during their streaks and that's bring the Championship home for atleast 1 year.
> 
> I think we will finish as like the 6-7 the seed at best this year though. Unless we do get another appealing signing or two. Which is what we have done every year during the past years -(Our Better Years In Sacramento) with the exception of this year.


I think we are one great/semi-great siging from ebing a true contender. Next year when Kenny Thomas' contract is over we will have some wiggle room to sign a solid impact player.

But we still have a solid core that I think most people overlook. Bibby, Artest, Brad, and SAR is a very solid 4. If they stay heealthy, and we get the young guys like Kmart to step up, then there is is no way we dont make the playoffs. 

So yeah I basically agree with everything you've said.



CentralCaliGuy said:


> But I'm telling you, we played at Championship style from the All-Star untell the end of last season. Going from the 13th seed -(2 away from last place in the West) to the 8th seed -(last Qualification of playoffs) last year in the second half of the season. PejaVlade, do you remember how RonRon guaranteed that and even Kings fans laughed. Because we even had momentum going against us before the All-Star break. Yet he and the newly defensive founded Kings came threw.


People forget that as well and I think thats another reason were underrated. We were one of the hottes teams last year in the 2nd half so i dont see why anything will chnage to drastically.



CentralCaliGuy said:


> I mean that has to be right up there with Joe Namath's guarantee to win a Superbowl for New York against a better team, and he made the guarantee with a hurt right leg. But RonRon's guarantee of going from almost last place in the West to making the playoffs in a half a season left -(Needing to go up 6 slots in the seeding to make the playoffs a successful reality) was just amazing.


I was in Serbia alot last year and don't remember that. Great guarantee though. Im assuming it wasn't put at the same level as others because well it is Ron..lol. Hes made a few guarantees in his career.



Anyways, I like are coaching staff and I like the veteran presence this team has. It helps to mature the youngsters like Kmart and Douby. Don't like are inside defense and I think we have some trouble on the boards. Hopefully that doesnt hurt us too much.


----------

